# D Day



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Sorry if this is in the wrong bit, but please dont forget the D Day landings, this day 61 years ago.

Many men gave up their lives.

Please think of them.

Jim

(sorry to sound heavy, it's just annoyed me that non of the news programs have mentioned this)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I hadn`t forgotten.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I remembered Jim, I'll wear a G10 tonight in respect for them.









Why don't we all don a mil watch tonight out of respect, sounds good to me?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I remembered Jim, I'll wear a G10 tonight in respect for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea Stan, I`ve put on my Zeno USN BuShips Canteen Diver, I know its a copy but the original was used in WWII.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one Mac.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im in for the G10 wearing


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Im in for the G10 wearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

No need to be sorry Jimfs .... it's a disgrace it hasn't been on the news.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Haven't really got a mil watch, but I'll give me medals a polish. I haven't done em since the last time I wore em at Remembrance day.


----------



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for remembering.

Jim


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I should know anyway perhaps. However yes it would have been nice for it to be mentioned on the news. Terrible.


----------

